Ask HN: How does Amazon pay zero dollars in tax on 11B dollars in profit? - chirau
======
mitasu-hachi
From [https://www.vox.com/2019/2/20/18231742/amazon-federal-
taxes-...](https://www.vox.com/2019/2/20/18231742/amazon-federal-taxes-zero-
corporate-income) :

1\. Research and Development tax credit

2\. 100 percent tax deduction for investment in equipment

3\. Companies can deduct the cost of stock-based compensation from their
taxable earnings

More detail in the article

------
ratsmack
When you have billions of dollars, you are able to hire an army of tax
accountants to use every loophole imaginable to avoid paying tax. And remember
that most tax laws are written by lobbyists and law makers that cater to the
rich and powerful... I don't think it's necessarily nefarious, it's just a
rigged system buy it's nature

